# Rickg Memorial Trophy 2021



## Fish (Nov 19, 2020)

Due to the unprecedented times we find ourselves in, I have at this time been unable to bolt down a course for next year.

Discussions with a shortlist of clubs has obviously stuttered somewhat, but I'm hopeful that once we come out of this lockdown, and secretary's along with their committees return, decisions will be made and I'll be able to make an announcement.

However, I wish to make this announcement.

Jason Morris, who ran MidAm Golf, of which Rick played at events and knew many of the members that played within it, made a pledge to sponsor the 1st tee at Coventry in 2018 from monies raised for Rick's funeral, unfortunately this didn't transpire. 

Jason has been in touch with myself recently, and fully explained to me, very openly and honestly, that he found himself in great financial difficulty, and that he has worked very hard to get out of the situation he found himself him, and can only now, after over 2 years, start to see things in a much better light, and with that, has just transferred the said figure of £225.00 to my account, which will be transferred to a new Just Giving Page when I have more details to build the page for the 2021 Charity Day in Rick's name and memory.

I'd like to publicly thank Jason for doing this, he has been through some tough times, but he never forgot about the pledge he made and has now honoured it, and for that he has my full respect.

It goes without question, that when I announce next years event, Jason, along with any previous members, and current if it's still going, of the MidAm Golf will be very welcome to attend, and whether if the MidAm is still going or not, the 1st tee next year will be sponsored by them in their name.

Thank you
Robin


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 19, 2020)

Top post and well done to Jason. I know tying a date/course down is being difficult in the circumstances but have you a ball park date?


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 8, 2020)

Look forward to this great event again Fish!


----------



## Captainron (Dec 8, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Look forward to this great event again Fish!
		
Click to expand...

Don’t get your hopes up. The organiser is no longer on the forum so could be a touch difficult for him to organise.


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2020)

Captainron said:



			Don’t get your hopes up. The organiser is no longer on the forum so could be a touch difficult for him to organise.
		
Click to expand...

he's well and truly on the naughty step!


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 8, 2020)

Oh dear! What did Fish do?!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Oh dear! What did Fish do?!
		
Click to expand...

Probably best not to ask....


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 8, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Probably best not to ask....

Click to expand...

Oh.... is it not a self imposed leaving of the forum?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Oh.... is it not a self imposed leaving of the forum? 

Click to expand...

That's one way of putting it...


----------



## IanM (Dec 8, 2020)

I seem to have missed that news... crikey.. hope it all gets sorted, both from the Golf Day and Chap-himself perspective.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 8, 2020)

IanM said:



			I seem to have missed that news... crikey.. hope it all gets sorted, both from the Golf Day and Chap-himself perspective.
		
Click to expand...

Same mate! Fish was an absolute gent to me on my first forum golf day, its a shame to see hes no longer around! 

I wont dig any longer, but hope a return is possible for him!


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 8, 2020)

Bdill93 said:



			Oh dear! What did Fish do?!
		
Click to expand...

Fishygate 1
🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔


----------



## grumpyjock (Dec 9, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Fishygate 1
🤔🤔🤔🤔🤔
		
Click to expand...

Que?


----------



## Dando (Dec 9, 2020)

grumpyjock said:



			Que?
		
Click to expand...

He’s been a naughty boy!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 9, 2020)

Gone for a long swim


----------



## upsidedown (Dec 9, 2020)

Bit of a "Fish in a box"


----------



## grumpyjock (Dec 10, 2020)

bit of a smelly fart about, no worries over a curry. He'll be back.


----------



## Old Skier (Dec 10, 2020)

grumpyjock said:



			bit of a smelly fart about, no worries over a curry. He'll be back.
		
Click to expand...

Don’t think so.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 10, 2020)

Unfortunately owing to the organisers sudden ,but permanent, departure from the forum, it is unlikely that this event will go ahead in its previous form.

Shame as it was a great day out in memory of not only a Forum Legend, but also a personal friend.

We are unable to discuss the circumstances of Fish’s departure, suffice to say the decision was made at the highest level and really didn’t have any other option.

Thread locked


----------

